# attitude vs hemp depot



## loolagigi (Jan 25, 2010)

hey everyone....i have been eyeing hemp depot for my upcomming seeds purchases, but also notice that attitude has more to choose from. is that why the prices are so much more?  i have baught from attitude before...i baught a bunch of green house feminized seeds and they were nothing to brag about. just wondering why such a price change for the same genetics.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm not fond of GHS...but that is just a matter of oppinion.  I don't know what the difference in prices is for other than one (Hemp Depot) is in Canada, and the other in Europe.  Maybe it costs more for the shipping back and forth and what not for the breeders.  I have ordered sveral times from HD, with excellent results...I haven't yet ordered from Attitude, but I'm sure I will in the near future, if they are carrying something I want that HD does not carry.


----------



## the chef (Jan 25, 2010)

Dunno never ordered from the depot. Know the tude has alot of freebies every month. I havent been disapointed in any beans i've gotten. Cmon MP what about the hemp depopt?


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Jan 25, 2010)

maybe attitudes prices are because of all the freebies???? 
huh?:confused2:


----------



## monkeybusiness (Jan 25, 2010)

One is not necessarily cheaper than other. Depends on what it is. TGA are cheaper at hemp depot but DJ short is cheaper at attitude. Gotta check prices at both places once you decide on a strain..

I've had great success with both!!

happy hunting!


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Jan 25, 2010)

The germination rate of beans from Hemp Depot was less than 10% for us; the worse we've had from ANY seed bank.  And their claims for why their beans consistently failed were so bogus as to just be silly.  Search the forum here for other complaints about them.  Attitude's prices are very fair in the current market and match shop prices in the Dam, and their free extras are fun.  You can be sure of the quality and honesty from Attitude so to us they are worth every penny.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 25, 2010)

I have done business with Hemp Depot since their inception (from Heaven's Stairway before HD) and been really happy with everything I have ever gotten from them.  I have ordered from Attitude several times and have been equally happy.  With HD, you have to send a MO in, so a little bit more of a hassle, but I am real partial to Joey Weed.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 25, 2010)

hmmmm olsssc I have had 100% germination on my last 4 packs, and before that I bet I was above 95%

I think the germ rate is more of the breeders fault...what breeders have you messed with from them???  GHS?....lol


Also Hemp Depot has a 4 1/2 star rateing (highest avaliable)at Greenmans site which has been the longest running, most reliable, seedbank rateing site since the internet became a household item. Greenman rates based on reports sent to him from consumers, over many many yrs...it is unbiased and reported the way it is reported to him. 

I know Dr Atomics prices went up at the HD from 75 to 90 I think, but I have seen them them other places still at 75.


I'm not knocking Attitude in anyway...I'm sure I will order from them sometime...the selection there is incredible.


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Jan 25, 2010)

with great genuflections towards The Goddess and Legalize i'll say that i did not mean to infer they were a rip off and i am pleased to have seen others endorse HD as a good source.  and i was not as pissed about the failed gernination as their accusation that it was the method of germination - sqme method i have used for over (literally) 30+ years... that's what got to me...


----------



## loolagigi (Jan 26, 2010)

yeah its crazy how up and down genetic acurracy could be with a unresponsible distributer. but i do understand attitude has more of a selection thus is my idea why the price rises.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 26, 2010)

Old_SSSC_Guy said:
			
		

> with great genuflections towards The Goddess and Legalize i'll say that i did not mean to infer they were a rip off and i am pleased to have seen others endorse HD as a good source. and i was not as pissed about the failed gernination as their accusation that it was the method of germination - sqme method i have used for over (literally) 30+ years... that's what got to me...


 

Yeah that would tick me off to...basically saying you didn't know what you were doing.

I really don't blame the distributor for bad seeds though, the only way it is their fault is if they are knowingly passing off seeds that they have had sitting on their shelves for too long.  Seeds that aren't viable are the fault of the breeder IMO.

Osssc...do you remember what breeders seeds you had troubles with at HD?  I would just like a heads up in case it was one I was going to go with.  If you don't mind.


----------

